# Wi - Fi ( seulement ) ou Wi - Fi + Cellular



## Wolodyjowski1010 (30 Novembre 2017)

j'envisage d'investir dans un iPad
et je voudrais savoir quelle OPTION prendre : Wi - Fi ( seulement ) ou Wi - Fi + Cellular

quelle sont Conséquences pour moi 
en sachant que je garde toujours mon iPhone 6 Wi - Fi & Cellular mais il est INSUFFISANT pour le travail que j'aurais à faire sur iPad 

j'attends une explication simplement 
merci ...


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (30 Novembre 2017)

je fais recherche sur toile pour ma question et j'ai trouvé le lien qui a répondu à ma question...
http://ptitpepin.com/ipad-wifi-ou-cellular/

je suis abonné chez Free et actuellement je suis à l'hôpital depuis 2 
mois et j'utilise mon iPhone 6 Internet sans Wifi avec seulement Cellular et je suis curieux si ma facture mobile chez Free va exploser ...?


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (30 Novembre 2017)

une autre réponse de iGen :
https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2016/12/ipad-vous-etes-plus-wi-fi-ou-wi-fi-cellular-98028


----------



## Orphanis (3 Décembre 2017)

Personnellement, je ne prends plus (depuis quelques années) que du Wifi + Cellular. Pour moi, la grande différence entre un iPad et un ordinateur portable - dont les prix commencent à se rejoindre - c'est la possibilité de travailler sur internet en tout autonomie. 
Je ne peux que te conseiller de prendre le Cellular.


----------



## Everyc (11 Décembre 2017)

En ipad j'ai pris wifi pourquoi car vu je ne part jamais sans mon iphone je partage ma connection 4G avec mon ipad et je n'ai aucun problème après si tu ne compte pas avoir ton iphone toujours avec toi prend cellular mais si tel n'est pas le cas autant economiser des sous et prendre une version que wifi.


----------

